# débardeur / chemisette / top / maillot



## limettier

Bonjour les amis,
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre très bien la différence entre ces trois vêtements. Un débardeur est un sous-vêtement qui portent d'habitude les hommes âgés sous la chemise? C'est seulement pour les hommes? Et une chemisette c'est seulement pour les femmes? C'est aussi un sous-vêtement? Quelle est la différence essentielle de ses deux vêtements comparés à un tee-shirt?
Merci beaucoup pour votre apport.


----------



## JClaudeK

limettier said:


> Un débardeur est un sous-vêtement qui portent d'habitude les hommes âgés sous la chemise?


Ceci était vrai autrefois. De nos jours, un débardeur peut aussi être un "haut" porté en été, par les hommes comme par les femmes:
débardeur - Google Search


limettier said:


> Et une chemisette c'est seulement pour les femmes? C'est aussi un sous-vêtement?


Non, ce n'est pas un sous-vêtement, une chemisette est une chemise à manches coutres, en principe pour hommes:
chemisette - Google Search


----------



## WannaBFluent

Un débardeur est un t-shirt sans manches, il peut servir de sous vêtements mais aussi se porter normalement, les sportifs en mettent souvent pour montrer leurs muscles!

Il peut être porté par un homme :






Ou une femme :





Une chemisette est une chemise à manches courtes ou mi-longues (jusqu'aux coudes).





C'est un vêtement qui est aussi très courant chez les femmes :





Pour le t-shirt, tu connais!


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour les femmes, on parle plus souvent de "*chemisier* à manches courtes" que de "chemisette", à mon avis (sauf si c'est une coupe plutôt "masculine").
chemisette femme - Google Search


----------



## limettier

Merci JClaudek et WannaBFluent!  Maintenant je comprends, seulement un doute:
pour la chemise, ça peut être à manches courtes, non? , donc la différence entre une chemise à manches courtes et une chemisette c'est quoi? Ce serait que la chemisette à ce que je vois est plus serrée (pour marquer les muscles etc...) que la chemise normale?
Merci encore


----------



## WannaBFluent

Je cite :


> La Chemisette est un vêtement "sport " qui se porte sur le pantalon en décontracté.
> La Chemise à manches courtes est un chemise de "ville" à laquelle on a raccourcit les manches.
> La Chemisette est un vêtement ample qui se porte dans des circonstances non protocolaires.
> La Chemise à manches courtes se porte en "ville" suivant les climats et qui peut être très élégante.



Cependant, sur wikipédia :


> Quand les manches sont courtes, elle se désigne par le terme _chemisette_. Si elle est destinée aux femmes (coupe cintrée, ornements, etc.), on la désigne sous le terme chemisier.



Donc bon, je pense que tout ça n'a pas de terme spécifiquement défini.


----------



## JClaudeK

limettier said:


> Ce serait que la chemisette à ce que je vois* est plus serrée* (pour marquer les muscles etc...) que la chemise normale?


Ça tient peut-être au fait qu'une chemisette est un vêtement d'été, mais c'est surtout une question de mode: chemises/ chemisettes cintrées ou pas.


limettier said:


> la différence entre une chemise à manches courtes et une chemisette c'est quoi?


Une "chemise à manches coutres" s'appelle une "chemisette".


> [chemisette
> Chemise d'homme légère, à manches courtes, à col ouvert.
> Corsage* léger.
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/chemisette/15088?q=chemisette#14956
> corsage = chemisier


----------



## Sara26

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre un top et un débardeur? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## gvu

Bonjour,

Je crois que la différence est dans la longueur : le top laisse entrevoir le nombril, qui reste à découvert.


----------



## danielc

Et _maillot/maillot de corps. _


----------



## jekoh

gvu said:


> Je crois que la différence est dans la longueur : le top laisse entrevoir le nombril, qui reste à découvert.


Non, ça c'est le _crop top_ ou _chandail bedaine_ au Québec. _Un top_ signifie _un haut_, donc n'importe quel vêtement qui couvre le haut du corps.

top — Wiktionnaire


> (Anglicisme) (Habillement) Haut, débardeur, habit qui couvre le haut du corps.



haut — Wiktionnaire


> Partie du vêtement des femmes qui couvre le buste.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

danielc said:


> Et _maillot/maillot de corps._


Hors contexte précis, et sans autre indication, j'interpréterai spontanément et systématiquement « maillot » comme « maillot de bain ».



> « T'as pris un maillot ?
> – Pourquoi ? Y'a piscine ? »


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, on parle plutôt d'un _costume de bain_ que d'un _maillot (de bain)_ pour aller nager.

Pour ma part, si on me parle de _maillot_, je vais d'abord penser à un vêtement sportif : un maillot de foot, un maillot de cycliste, etc.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> En Suisse, on parle plutôt d'un _costume de bain_ que d'un _maillot (de bain)_ pour aller nager.





> « T'as pris un costume ?
> – Pourquoi ? Y'a piscine ?
> – Non, soirée habillée. »  😄


----------



## danielc

MC- _Maillot_ tout seul n'est pas associé avec _maillot de bain _au Canada. Nous disons aussi d'habitude _costume de bain, _mais _maillot de bain_ est compris.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En ce qui concerne le débardeur, notons qu'aujourd'hui on utilise beaucoup le terme marcel, qui désigne le débardeur en maille aérée, prisé des beaufs à la fin du XXe Siècle (Robert le date de 1984).


----------



## Swatters

"Chemisette" est effectivement utilisé pour désigner le sous-vêtement en Belgique, typiquement le genre de t-shirt chaud et épais qu'on met aux enfants quand les deux couches de vêtements normales ne suffisent plus. Les manches peuvent être longues ou courtes. La notice BDLP indique que c'est l'équivalent d'un maillot de corps, qui est un mot que je connais mais que je n'utilise pas. Elle affirme aussi qu'une chemisette peut ne pas avoir de manches, mais dans mon usage, ça devient immédiatement un singlet /sɛ̃ɡlɛ/ dans ce cas-là.

J'ai appris le sens de "chemise à manches courte" pour chemisette en lisant ce fil.


----------



## danielc

J'ai entendu _maillot de corps_ dans un magasin parisien, années 2000, ainsi que chez nous au Canada, dans le sens de s_inglet_ indiqué par Swatters.


----------



## danielc

Je comprends _débardeur_ plus comme un vêtement porté normalement qu'un sous-vêtement, et _maillot_ plus comme un sous-vêtement. Est-ce que l'on partage mon avis?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. 

En fait, c'est plutôt le contraire ! Je n'utilise guère le terme de _débardeur_, mais c'est pour moi plutôt un sous-vêtement, tandis que _maillot_ n'en est pas un.


----------



## Nanon

danielc said:


> Je comprends _débardeur_ plus comme un vêtement porté normalement qu'un sous-vêtement, et _maillot_ plus comme un sous-vêtement. Est-ce que l'on partage mon avis?


Moi, je suis de ton avis. Il est vrai qu'entre la Suisse et la France, les habitudes divergent (cf. supra).


----------



## Bezoard

Et pour moi j'utilisais surtout le pull débardeur qui est un pull sans manches qu'on porte au dessus d'une chemise.


----------



## danielc

Ce n'est pas un gilet?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un gilet sans manches s'il s'ouvre sur le devant avec des boutons ou une fermeture à glissière. Sinon, c'est un pull.


----------



## danielc

_Pull_ ne s'entend pas (beaucoup) au Canada.


----------

